# Γενικά > Psyversity >  ONLINE WEBINAR: Σχέσεις χωρίς όρους αλλά με όρια

## Aeon

_
Ο κίνδυνος να αλλάξουμε είναι ένα από τα πιο απειλητικά ενδεχόμενα που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσουν πολλοί από μας. – Carl Rogers_

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν “μάθει” να σχετίζονται με τους άλλους μέσα από στερεότυπα, άμυνες, αξιολογητική διάθεση και χαοτικά όρια.

Ειδικοί Ψυχικής Υγείας, θα απαντήσουν σε καίρια ερωτήματα, για τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, τα όρια, την τοξικότητα, τη συνεξάρτηση…

Αμέσως μετά τις απαντήσεις/εισηγήσεις, θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση – ερωτήσεις από τους συμμετέχοντες.

*Σε ποιους απευθύνεται*
Η online εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε όλους. Δεν απαιτούνται ειδικές γνώσεις, παρά μόνο ένα προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον για την αυτοβελτίωση και την φροντίδα του εαυτού μας…
*Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη. Κάντε εγγραφή, για δέσμευση θέσης.*

Ημερομηνία - Ώρα διεξαγωγής: Τετάρτη, 9 Μαρτίου, 19.00 - 20.15
Είδος εκδήλωσης: Online Webinar
Τοποθεσία: ZOOM
Είσοδος Ελεύθερη

Ακολουθήστε τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο για να κάνετε έγκαιρα εγγραφή.
*https://psyversity.psychology.gr/eve...-alla-me-oria/*

----------

